# Magnetic backpack/jump packs



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a few questions regarding magnetic backpack/jump packs that I hope someone could answer.

I'm looking to start a BA army and I'd like to have the option to have my AS, VAS & DC to have magnetic backpack/jump packs. I have all the backpacks and jumpacks I need to start but I want to do this right the first time.

What would be the best size magnets to use? Would 1/8" dia. x 1/32" thick work? I figure I could put that in the hole on the backpack/jump packs and put another one where the "nub" is on the back of the SM or just put a metal nail head there instead.

Are there any tutorials out there, video or otherwise that might help me?

Any tips/suggestions out there would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I've just started working on my Deathwatch, and all of their special/heavy weapons are magnetized. I'd certainly suggest a 1/8" diameter magnet. 1/4" is way too big.

The backpacks should be simple. You'll want to drill a little bit into the backpack so that the magnet will sit flush with the surface of the pack. You'll also have to snip the nub off of the marines back and again drill in so the magnet sits fush with his back.

The hardest part will be matching polarities. I've screwed this up a few times and its incredibly painfull to get a magnet out thats been glued in (mainly because you have to let it set for an hour or so before testing otherwise it'll just pop out).

I'd do a marine first, get an arbitray magnet glued into his back, and let it set for an hour or so. Then start on a backpack, and match polarities by allowing a magnet to attach to the marines back. Just slide the magnet off, and slip it into the backpack with the same orientation, and you'll be golden.

Use the same method for the 2nd marine, just using the backpack insted of the marine to match the polarity for his back. And so on.

Good luck!


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Where did you get you magnets from?

I've stumbled upon the website http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10

Has anybody purchased any magnets from then in the past? If not them who else would you recommend?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I got them from Ebay and my local game store. I've heard good reviews of kjmagnetics, but I can't say for myself.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Noxnoctis22 said:


> Where did you get you magnets from?
> 
> I've stumbled upon the website http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10
> 
> Has anybody purchased any magnets from then in the past? If not them who else would you recommend?


I bought from them, worked out great.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Possibly a bit late, but there's a thread in the tutorial scection which has some pics of magnetising back packs.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33904


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Possibly a bit late, but there's a thread in the tutorial scection which has some pics of magnetising back packs.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33904


Good looking out. Thanks!


----------

